# i am considering civil engineering as a career



## victoryred1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I am currently in 10th grade and i have been considering going into engineering at university. i am very interested in this field and i love the idea of creating structures. I need to know basically wat to expect in a career of civil engineering. I enjoy and understand at maths and science very well.

but is engineering really all maths and science??????

Are engineering, physics and Maths C a good choice of highschool subjects to go into civil

engineering?

Do you have to be great at maths and physics for civil engineering?

Is engineering a very hands-on subject

Will i find engineering difficult if i dont study?

Is engineering difficult in uni?

Is there alot of work in civil engineering at uni?

Is civil engineering a hard field to get into? (OP wise)

Do civil engineers use physics to construct structures.

Do civil engineers get paid a lot?

Is civil engineering at Uni hard?(explain)

Question for people in Australia, Queensland which is the best of all of these universities; Griffith Uni on Gold Coast, UQ or QUT

please answer all of these im desperate for these Q's to be answered


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Sep 1, 2011)

Only in my opinion:



victoryred1 said:


> but is engineering really all maths and science? There is a lot of math involved and operation of design software. Problem solving skills, communication, and teamwork is a big part as well.
> Are engineering, physics and Maths C a good choice of highschool subjects to go into civil
> 
> engineering? I would take as many Physics classes and go as far as you can in Math to help prepare you for the required Physics and Math in college.
> ...


For other information, seek out engineers in your area, try to set up a day of job shadowing, so that you can see what a Civil Engr does on a daily basis.

Good luck.


----------



## victoryred1 (Sep 1, 2011)

JoeBoone82 said:


> Only in my opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks


----------

